# bio take away cups



## ross

i'm looking for some biodegradable take away cups, in white, UNMARKED!

do such things exist? i've had a good search around and found some bio cups with writing all over them - these are as close as i've come









at garraways.

if anyone has any suggestions that would be great


----------



## Glenn

Hi Ross

What quantities are you after?

Are you after 8oz, 12oz or larger?

Will you be looking for biodegradeable lids as well?


----------



## adamfahn

A lot of people making or importing them like to have it say "biodegradable" somewhere but I am sure we were offered a lot of plain white ones at some point. Also being quite a new and growth area most want their "brand" to be seen and encourage more people to buy their cups.

We normally have some kind of pattern.


----------



## AlexV

Plain cups are available. PM me for details, I have a list of suppliers.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Keep this in mind. We bought biodegradable clear cups from Garraways about nine months ago, and the seal on the lids was never good. We recently found out that this was because the cups degrade after forty weeks, and Garraways refused to let us know how long they had been sat in a warehouse. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## AlexV

The PLA clear cups do need to be kept away from heat, as this will cause them to go out of shape. They will only start to degrade under the right conditions, and do not have a time period in which they need to be used.


----------



## Gwilym

are they biodegradable in landfill or just compost

are they made with gm corn?

do we make them in the uk?

not been an arse, honestly, just questions i have been wanting to ask the manufacturers


----------



## ross

Glenn said:


> Hi Ross
> 
> What quantities are you after?
> 
> Are you after 8oz, 12oz or larger?
> 
> Will you be looking for biodegradeable lids as well?


yeah sorry i don't know why i didn't explain in further detail. in an ideal dream world i'm after 4oz, 6oz, and a 8/9oz

however i'll take anything up to a 10oz. lids would be a plus although if i'm honest i didn't realise they really did bio lids.

i'd like to see answers to gwilym's questions too


----------



## Glenn

Great questions Gwilym and the perfect place to ask


----------



## ross

why did this thread die.

who wants to hook me up with cups?


----------



## Glenn

Will check with the suppliers to see where the cups are produced and come back to you with prices Ross

What quantities did you have in mind?

Prices may decrease depending on volume.


----------



## AlexV

I have plain white Bio cups 8oz in stock now!

http://www.coffeecreations.co.uk


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

yeh, I'm quite interested in this as well actually. Want to develop a recycling manifesto for The Angel Coffee House

Chris


----------

